

PHP People: A Love Letter - krausejj
http://remarkedly.com/2012/02/01/php-people/

======
kls
_There are front-end people who are crazy about CSS, HTML5, and JQuery. I
haven’t met too many lovers of Javascript, but I know they’re out there too_

I could be said to be one of those lovers of JavaScript or more appropriately
I love disconnected clients communicating with services. I like an
architecture that makes back-ends plug-ins to my workflow. I also can look
past a lot of JavaScript shortcomings due to it having partial Lisp roots,
which I prefer. I have not done PHP development in a long time, but it just
never was appealing to me.

That is the beauty of having different languages, different people think
differently and we find community with people that think like we do in our
languages. That being said, I appreciate what the PHP community has
contributed, one would be hard pressed to argue that PHP has not contributed
some of the best CMS's available in the market. When I have to go back to
building out pure content based sites, I always reach for a PHP CMS and for
that I am thankful to the PHP community.

